# Venice's Intro!



## straw (Jun 17, 2013)

I posted an intro thread but it was more for some suggestions regarding diet, since I needed them fast! Here are some pictures of my pup. She's about a year and a half old and I've had her since January - she came from the Nova Scotia SPCA. Sorry for huge pictures, most of them are off facebook.

(For those of you who aren't too sure about me living in Ontario with her, I had a Wisdom Panel done before I moved to the province. No pit bull type breeds were detected and while I have little confidence in DNA tests, at least I have a piece of paper saying she's not a pit bull. Bylaw and RCMP in my city are also openly NOT enforcing the ban unless the dog is actually a menace. That being said there are areas in the province I would definitely NOT take her to visit because I know they are much stricter.)

Needing to have a bandage changed on her paw - so not happy!









With a foster pup back in January.









Her first time on a beach. She got some good zoomies. "OPEN SPACE I NEED TO TOUCH IT ALL AT ONCE."









And spooning with another foster.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Awh
She's so cute. I lurve her ears!!! I truly hate breed bans. I had a doberman pincher and I had to rehome him to a good friend of mine because my complex started not allowing them -.- I was the only one with a pincher and he was much more well behaved than 90% of the small dogs in the complex! I still visit him lots. My friend comes over with him lots/I go over there quite often as well 

Anyways, you also foster dogs, that's wonderful! Typically, how long is it before they get a home?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

AWWW, what a cutie!


----------



## straw (Jun 17, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> Anyways, you also foster dogs, that's wonderful! Typically, how long is it before they get a home?


Thanks! My quickest foster took about 6 weeks from intake to walking through her forever home's door. The longest one I've had was for 4 and a half months, but he came to me from another foster, and left me to go to another foster. He had a total of three foster homes and was in rescue for about a year and a half for no particular reason, he just got overlooked.

So to answer your question, usually a few months. There are a couple dogs in the rescue I currently volunteer with that have been waiting for a couple years, usually because they need a very specific type of home. One dog has been with the same foster home in rescue for more than 5 years because of separation anxiety issues that scare people off.



> AWWW, what a cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Awh! Poor guy!
I hate it when the good ones get overlooked. I volunteered at an SPCA over the summer once. There was a lab/pit mix named Chico. Most adorable/loveable guy ever! The woman who surrendered him wasn't very good with English, so his surrender form was very vague. Under what Chico likes to do is "He like to chew". He kept getting turned down because of that and him being part pit. Which really he looked more like a boxer/lab.

He had been there for 2 years. I was younger, but got into some horrible arguments with my mother over Chico. Always about the "he's a pit, he'll turn on us" thing. I eventually left the shelter because it was so heartbreaking to see him there everyday. I regularly saw kittens there for pretty long as well, which always shocked me but the SPCA shelter had alot of kittens coming in and out there.

But that's good that they typically don't stay for too long and get good homes pretty quickly.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cute girl you have there. I use to foster dogs but now have to many of my own. And now after 9 years we got one back our 13 year old Maddie. We have had her back for 2 years now and lover her to death. How someone can dump them after 9 years is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow those are some pretty pups!


----------

